# Laptop restarts-shuts down randomly



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello people of tech guy,i've been tackled with a mild problem you see i have a laptop from toshiba tecra m11 europe-greek edition and i got the problem that the last year it always restarts(frequently like per minute or up to an hour),it had a serious heating problem so i applied new thermal paste(artic silver 5 3 gr) and re applied the heat sink-fan and the problem of heating got lowered(but not gone completely idle 25-50 in work up to 70) either way,problem is that the laptop closes suddenly at any momment of works notice,i tried formatting the hdd then but the problem still persists ,the sound it makes when it closes is the same as if i was pressing the power off button(the laptop doesnt do any sound if it closes by the windows pannel,but it does if the power key is pressed).
I thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I recommend performing the following as the first step.

Stress Test Your CPU - Prime 95
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/16474-prime95-stress-test-your-cpu.html

Select the Blended Test
Record maximum temperatures and duration of testing.
Best to test > 3 hrs and abort testing as needed for freezing, temperature changes, etc
Please use the Microsoft snipping tool or similar to post images to your reply


----------



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

dckeks said:


> I recommend performing the following as the first step.
> 
> Stress Test Your CPU - Prime 95
> https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/16474-prime95-stress-test-your-cpu.html
> ...


As per request here are pictures durring the test,i closed the test at the highest temp since it would be risky for cpu damage.
In general the idle temp is 50-on load 70~.
took me 3 tries since the laptop restarted 3 times before even starting the test.
The test was roughly 2 minutes long.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you saying the test would only run a couple. In and then fail?


----------



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Are you saying the test would only run a couple. In and then fail?


no i simply state that the owners say to close the test in case it passes a certain temperature to avoid damage,the test i believe would not fail but it would fail in a sense cause the pc would reboot.
want me to attempt to run it fully?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

As long as you have not messed with your system settings and have adequate cooling and your CPU is under 85 degrees it should be okay. It is designed to stress your system so it is going to get hot.

Good resource
http://www.playtool.com/pages/prime95/prime95.html


----------



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

dckeks said:


> As long as you have not messed with your system settings and have adequate cooling and your CPU is under 85 degrees it should be okay. It is designed to stress your system so it is going to get hot.
> 
> Good resource
> http://www.playtool.com/pages/prime95/prime95.html


Okay i will stress test it then


----------



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

dckeks said:


> As long as you have not messed with your system settings and have adequate cooling and your CPU is under 85 degrees it should be okay. It is designed to stress your system so it is going to get hot.
> 
> Good resource
> http://www.playtool.com/pages/prime95/prime95.html


Test was used for 3 hours with no problem,the laptop dint restart or anything in the duration of the test,upon ending the test the laptop closed after only 5 minutes,the temperature at the last 2 hours of the test was constant 89c degrees


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you comfortable opening it up and cleaning it out. If it it getting that hot and shutting down then that is probably your issue.


----------



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Are you comfortable opening it up and cleaning it out. If it it getting that hot and shutting down then that is probably your issue.


like i mentioned i have good knowledge of my laptops interior since i applied thermal paste to it and replaced the heat sink afterwards properly,ofcourse i cleaned dust out of it and several cobwebs in it haha,but yea i cleaned the interior.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry I forgot about that. What happens if you run in clean boot as follows:

How to perform a clean boot
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/929135/how-to-perform-a-clean-boot-in-windows

I can also look at some things if you provide a trace as follows:

Download and Install WPT
1. Click on Start menu
2. Type command to start searching 
3. Right click on command prompt in list and select Run Administrator
4. Copy and Paste each the commands below into the command prompt
xperf -on latency -stackwalk profile -buffersize 2048 -MaxFile 1024 -FileMode Circular && timeout -1 && xperf -d "%userprofile%\desktop\highCPU.etl"
5. Let it run for approx 1-2 min
6. Then Press Any Key to Stop capture
7. This will create a file highCPU.etl on your desktop
8. Compress the file to a .zip file and upload to your reply


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Link didn't post

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...tall-the-windows-performance-toolkit-wpt.aspx


----------



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Sorry I forgot about that. What happens if you run in clean boot as follows:
> 
> How to perform a clean boot
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/929135/how-to-perform-a-clean-boot-in-windows
> ...


Done and Done took me 4 tries till the laptop stayed up so i can do the test,here are the results.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

How does it work in the clean boot mode? It looks like you have a couple of possible driver issues that may need to be fixed.

Disable all network drivers and the memory card driver and test.
ndis.sys 
rimspe64.sys - Ricoh Memory Card Reader driver.


----------



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

dckeks said:


> How does it work in the clean boot mode? It looks like you have a couple of possible driver issues that may need to be fixed.
> 
> Disable all network drivers and the memory card driver and test.
> ndis.sys
> rimspe64.sys - Ricoh Memory Card Reader driver.


it still restarts in clean boot,its a new win 10 install after all so only mozilla needed to be stopped,i will try ,so for now i should dissable ndis.sys and rimspe64.sys?


----------



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

dckeks said:


> How does it work in the clean boot mode? It looks like you have a couple of possible driver issues that may need to be fixed.
> 
> Disable all network drivers and the memory card driver and test.
> ndis.sys
> rimspe64.sys - Ricoh Memory Card Reader driver.


what is ndis.sys and rimspe64.sys though?


----------



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Link didn't post
> 
> https://social.technet.microsoft.co...tall-the-windows-performance-toolkit-wpt.aspx


so i tried what you asked,ndis doesnt exist in any network related installed driver,though it exists on sys32,albeit i fail to find a way to dissable it.
I though was able to dissable the memory card reader.
After doing so ,the problem still persists the laptop restarted 3-4 times with me testing with a game called vagante after dissabling those(from a usb to increase the load temporarely).


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry I thought I explained ndis.sys. These are your network drivers. Open device manager and disable all network adapters and test. If that doesn't work then test in Safe mode and let me know the outcomes of each method.


----------



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Sorry I thought I explained ndis.sys. These are your network drivers. Open device manager and disable all network adapters and test. If that doesn't work then test in Safe mode and let me know the outcomes of each method.


After doing so in safe mode boot,i noticed that the cpu can reach (ofc after i oppened 2-3 things) up to 100% but not close,games play at roughly 1-2 fps ofc with no functionality ,another problem is the fact no sound can be used durring safe mode boot + the boot was with the drivers you mentioned dissabled,whats next then.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow something is serious going on with your system if it is getting that hot in safe mode. Are you Occ the system or messed with any of the cpu settings, etc.


----------



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Wow something is serious going on with your system if it is getting that hot in safe mode. Are you Occ the system or messed with any of the cpu settings, etc.


nope,the only thing ive done is close virtualization due to several restarts from it and doing so increases the time it takes for it to crash.
The pc is freshly formated as well so i doubt any setting is to blame as well.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I think I would create a live Linux disk and run it and see what happens to rule out hardware.


----------



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

dckeks said:


> I think I would create a live Linux disk and run it and see what happens to rule out hardware.


already ahead of you,tried installing ubuntu in a partition and pc crashed-restarted mid way of install


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay then I am inclined to think it must be a hardware issue.


----------



## neroid (Sep 21, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Okay then I am inclined to think it must be a hardware issue.


even as such cant we find which part has the problem so i can move to repair it?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Is your fan working properly? I am surprised it passed the Prime95 tests. You can try the other test such as the small fft that emphasizes your CPU. The intel burn test is also a good test.


----------

